# Pressemeldung Shimano



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

Soeben erreihte uns folgende Nachricht:

*Es ist soweit!*

Der Shimano Newsletter in deutscher Sprache kann ab sofort unter 
www.shimano-europe.com 
abonniert werden.


----------

